# Der Scheibenbremsensammelthread



## jan_hl (6. Februar 2014)

Da Scheibenbremsen durch die 24er Welle scheinbar immer mehr genutzt werden macht es meiner Meinung nach Sinn einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen und hier alles zu sammeln was mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Da ich ein paar Fragen zu dem Thema hab fang ich einfach mal an...


----------



## jan_hl (6. Februar 2014)

Hat eigentlich die Art der Scheibenbremse, bzw. die Anzahl und Größe der Löcher einen Einfluss auf die Leistung der Bremse? Sollte man eher eine Scheibe mit vielen Löchern oder wenigen Löchern nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (6. Februar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich (abgesehen von der Griffweiteneinstellung per Hand) Unterschiede zwischen den Saint und den ganzen anderen Shimano Bremshebeln? Die Griffe einer Generation sehen ja alle verdächtig ähnlich aus. Unterscheidet sich da nur das Gewicht und die Materialien, oder hat die Saint noch einen verschiedene Kolbendurchmesser?


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Februar 2014)

Naja... alles Infos, die schon im normalen Bremsenthread weiter oben zu finden sind. Das hat jetzt nichts speziell mit Trial zu tun.

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass solche Leichtbauscheiben wie z.B. die Ashima AI2 eher mit Sinterbelägen harmonieren und organische regelrecht auffressen.

Die Hebel der neuen Shimano Generation sind von Deore bis zu XTR alle gleich, bis auf eben ein Paar Kleinigkeiten wie z.B. werkzeuglose Griffweitenverstellung und dieses sinnlose Free Stroke und die verwendeten Materialien.


----------



## DanielW2 (6. Februar 2014)

Die Löcher der Scheibenbremsen haben die Aufgabe beim bremsen die entstehende Wärme gerecht zu verteilen. Sowie die Bremsscheiben etwas kühler zuhalten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2014)

Auch zu Bremsscheiben:

Wie können alle die Shimano IceTech Scheiben fahren, und dann noch in 180mm oder sogar 203mm?
Meine nagelneue XT in 160mm am Vorderrad hatte zwar eine gute Leistung, aber das Spiel, dass die Nieten schon noch wenigen Monaten entwickelten, war echt bedenklich. Hat sich dann mit dem Belagspiel zu einem schon erheblichen Nerv-Faktor aufsummiert und vertrauenswürdig ist auch anders. Wenn ich dann sehe, wie Ali C und so 203mm HINTEN sogar fahren, graust es mir.

Hab die IceTech nun ans Stadtrad geworfen und fahre wieder eine einteilige am 24".


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Februar 2014)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit der 180er Ice Tech am VR meines MTBs; hinten mit der 160er auch nicht. Bei mir war das Spiel nur an den 97er Scheiben. D.h. die XTR Centerlock ohne Ice Tech.

Am Trial habe ich gleich die SLX genommen. Wenn ich wählen könnte, dann wäre wohl die Trickstuffscheibe mein Favorit. Schon allein wegen des größeren Reibringdurchmessers. Ist halt nur so teuer und gerade beim Trial, wo man schon mal auf die Scheibe krachen kann, einfach *zu* teuer!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mit der 180er Ice Tech am VR meines MTBs; hinten mit der 160er auch nicht.



MTB ist aber auch eine komplett andere Kiste. Da wird immer nur normal verzögert, also in eine Richtung an der Scheibe gezerrt und vor allem selten bis gar keine spontanen Blockierungen.

Am Trialrad zerrst du aber in zwei Richtungen an der Bremse: Einmal nach hinten, wenn du an Kanten stehst und einmakl nach vorne beim normalen Fahren bzw. Manuals oder so.
Dazu kommen noch die "brutalen" Stops, die die Scheibe aufnehmen muss. All das wirkt auf die Nieten, als ob man mit allen Mitteln versucht, sie abzureißen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Februar 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> die "brutalen" Stops



Daher die Trickstuff...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Februar 2014)

Aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus sollten somindestens hinten keine Scheiben mit Nieten gefahren werden. 

Mir ist damals am 20ziger die Hope Scheibe zerrissen an den solchen.


----------



## jan_hl (7. Februar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt übrigens von den Standardbelägen der Saint (Metall/gesintert H03C) auf die organischen Trickstuff Beläge gewechselt. Der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Februar 2014)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt übrigens von den Standardbelägen der Saint (Metall/gesintert H03C) auf die organischen Trickstuff Beläge gewechselt. Der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht!


Ich (am MTB) von den organischen Trickstuff NG auf organische Avid. Auch wie Tag und Nacht aber zu gunsten der Avid Beläge. Bei der Saint sind die Resin doch garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Kreuzrad (7. Februar 2014)

Habe vor ein paar Tagen ein Inspired 24" gebraucht gekauft und soweit auch zufrieden. Vorne ist eine Hope Mini (glaube ich) verbaut. Was gilt denn so in Trial-Kreisen als Sorglos-Bremse? Am Enduro habe ich zwei Code R und mag das Bremsverhalten - ordentlich Bremskraft, die sich gut dosieren lässt. Muss mich natürlich erstmal an die Hope und das Bike gewöhnen, doch es fällt mir schwerer als bei anderen Bremsen bzw Bikes bisher. Die Dosierbarkeit fühlt sich statisch an, sprich entweder packt sie zu und wirft einen quasi über den Lenker oder sie greift eben nicht nennenswert zu. Mir fehlt es an Dosierbarkeit. Da klappt der Endo am Rennrad schon besser...

Einfach eine Code dran werfen? Bin zumindest am Enduro sehr zufrieden damit. Wäre dies der passende Adapter? Ist eine Inspired Gabel mit IS. Momentan eine 180er Scheibe dran.


----------



## family-biker (7. Februar 2014)

am trialrad haben sich eben die hopes und die shimano saint als top herausgestellt.ich selber fahre vorne eine deore.
die ist zumindest mit 180er scheibe mehr als ausreichend.

probleme gibts tendenziell mit bremsen,welche mit DOT betrieben werden,öfter


----------



## CzarFlo (7. Februar 2014)

naja die Hope bremsen werden doch mit DOT 5.1 betrieben oder was genau meinst du jetzt?
Habe an meinem Rad die Tech EVO X2 Stealth verbaut noch mit standardbelägen. Die Bremsbeläge sind mir leider aus irgendeinem Grund verglast und tun nicht mehr so richtig ihren Dienst (Standardbeläge). Jemand einen Tipp, welche beläge sich eignen? Hätte die Wahl zwischen den KoolStop oder den EBC Red Stuff.


----------



## CzarFlo (28. April 2014)

Habe aufgrund von Lieferproblemen aus Kulanz, kostenlos die Goldstuff-Bremsbeläge von EBC geschickt bekommen. das sind gesinterte Bremsbeläge soweit ich weiß. Habe sie gestern kurz getestet und kann nur davon abraten. Die Bremskraft ist deutlich geringer nach meinem Empfinden als bei den Standardbelägen von Hope. Bin gespannt, wenn die RedStuff ankommen, welche ich eigtl. bestellt habe.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2014)

Hast du die Sinterbeläge auf der selben Bremsscheibe gefahren wie zuvor die Serienbeläge (oder andere organische Beläge)???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (28. April 2014)

joa, auch nur so ne halbe Stunde. klar, sind die dann nicht richtig eingeschliffen etc. aber gut hat es sich trotzdem nicht angefühlt. Der Druckpunkt ist auch deutlich weicher geworden


----------



## family-biker (28. April 2014)

belagstyp wechseln?scheibe mit schleifpapier abziehen und reinigen!

ich denke darauf wollte hst raus.
das belagsmaterial,welches du mit den organischen auf die scheibe übertragen hast kann bei gesinterten schmierende eigenschaften haben und das einbremsen ewig dauern lassen.


----------



## CzarFlo (28. April 2014)

hm... da warte ich lieber erst einmal darauf, dass ich die anderen organischen Bremsbeläge bekomme, die sollen im Endeffekt eh mehr kraft haben als die gesinterten. Aber danke für die Info, war mir jetzt nicht so klar, dass man beim Belagstypwechsel die scheiben abscleifen sollte...


----------



## family-biker (28. April 2014)

reinigen geht meistens auch schon,aber ich zieh mittlererweile jede scheibe bei belagstypwechsel mit 150er ab,oder wechsel gleich die scheiben mit.beides resettet ganz gut auf den "neu einfahren " zustand


----------



## CzarFlo (28. April 2014)

hm vielleicht gebe ich den Belägen am Wochenende nochmal eine Chance. wenn ich von gesintert zurück auf organisch wechsel, muss ich dann auch wieder schleifen?


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2014)

Also ich kann nur empfehlen beim Wechsel zwischen gesintert und organisch immer die Scheibe zu wechseln. Reinigen reicht nicht aus und abziehen ist auch so eine Sache. 
Ein Sinterbelag kann schon ganz ordentlich reinhauen, aber die Einfahrphase ist deutlich länger aufgrund der Härte des Belags.


----------



## family-biker (28. April 2014)

andersrum sollte wurst sein,da metallpads fast nix auf die scheibe übertragen.aber wenn du sicher gehen willst,es schadet wohl nicht.

edit:vom technischen her muss ich  hst da aber auch recht geben,im bikebusiness geht scheibe wechseln natürlich vor.

privat kann man sowas mal machen


----------



## CzarFlo (28. April 2014)

hm dann nehm ich wohl beim nächsten test lieber ne billige scheibe, damit ich mir meine Echoscheibe net zerfetze hm?


----------



## platten (28. April 2014)

ich hab an meinem fully die ZEE verbaut. vorher formular T1 2012. die scheiben hab ich gelassen. ob es daran liegt, dass die zee mit einem finger nur schlecht verzögert und dabei extrem laut ist? (sitz der sättel ist ok....abstände etc alles geprüft und vernünftig eingestellt). sollte ich neue scheiben kaufen? oder organische beläge für die zee? 

andere frage, warum nicht die zee am trialbike? ist die schlechter von der leistung als die saint?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. April 2014)

Ohne alles aufwärmen zu müssen, aber für mich war der absolute Schlüssel zum Erfolg mit meiner ewigen Saint-Problematik eine nagelneue 180mm SLX Scheibe und organische Trickstuff TS 260 NG.

Vorangegangen sind zig Versuche die Bremse dem Hype entsprechend zu set-uppen. Hatte immer ähnliche Ergebnisse wie die mit der ZEE beschriebenen oben.


Mit der neuen Scheibe und den Belägen war ich nach einem Tag so begeistert, dass die Bremse schließlich hinten ans Hauptrad gewandert ist 
Also jeder, der Probleme haben sollte, kann sich getrost genau diese beiden Komponenten zulegen und dann läuft alles wie es soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (29. April 2014)

hm... für meine Beläge gibts die Beläge leider nicht.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2014)

Es ist wirklich ratsam immer originale Scheiben zu nehmen und nicht einfach irgendeine billige zu kaufen.
Wir testen da auch viel rum und die Legierung der Scheibe ist eben einfach entscheidend für den Reibwert. 

Ich rate also jedem bei schlechter Verzögerung auch mal an eine neue und am besten originale (oder offiziell empfohlene) Scheibe zu arbeiten. Einfach nur Beläge hin und her tauschen reicht leider nicht.


----------



## platten (29. April 2014)

die gleichen erfahrungen die ich mit der ZEE auf Formula-scheiben gemacht habe (#26) habe ich auch mit der XT auf avid-scheiben gemacht. elixir5 runter, xt drauf... für einen stoppie brauch ich beide finger. vorher mit der elixir brauchte ich nur einen. (gewechselt habe ich, weil nach sturz am hebel gebrochen). und schön laut ist sie jetzt auch. wobei die ZEE auf formular-scheiben (die machen auch einen dünneren eindruck, mess ich mal nach) abartige geräusche entwickelt. damit durch den wald mit dosierter ; ) bremse einen steilhang runter ist echt peinlich...


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2014)

Formula hat glaub 1,8mm Scheiben. Der Rest am Markt häufig 2mm. 
Habe übrigens auch das Gefühl, dass Avid Scheiben auch nur mit Avid Bremsen funktionieren.  Zwischen Magura und Shimano kann man recht uneingeschränkt tauschen.


----------



## jan_hl (29. April 2014)

Meine Avid Scheiben von der BB7 funktionieren perfekt mit der Saint und den organischen Trickstuff Belägen!


----------



## jan_hl (29. April 2014)

Wie Martin schon schrieb: Zumindest bei der Saint ist der Bremsbelag sehr wichtig! Ich hatte erst die gesinterten drauf und war sehr unzufrieden mit der Bremsleistung. Mit den organischen Trickstuff läuft das deutlich besser.


----------



## platten (29. April 2014)

ich hab die beläge von der zee noch nicht nachgeschaut, sind aber die originalen vom kauf und ich vermute daher gesinterte. 

avid-scheibe 2,1mm u. formula 2,2mm. wer hätte das gedacht. (beides 180er).

passt vielleicht nicht so ganz hier her...aber was haltet ihr von diesem angebot? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...er-silber-ohne-evo2-booster-127785/wg_id-1290

2011er modell glaube ich.


----------



## family-biker (29. April 2014)

wenn du rankommen kannst nimm 2004er oder 2005-2009er


----------



## platten (29. April 2014)

wo soll ich die hernehmen? was ist daran besser? metallgriff vermute ich?

und die verlinkte? ist das kein schnäppchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2014)

Ein Schnäppchen ist es definitiv!!!


----------



## platten (29. April 2014)

ich hab im moment die hs11 am marino. da der kolben im griff ein bisschen störrisch wird, hab ich mal geschaut und bin auf das angebot gestoßen. ein neuer griff käme auch fast so teuer. nun überlege ich komplett zu wechseln. ist die hs 33 auch von der wirkung etc. besser als die hs11 speziell für trial gesehen?


----------



## CzarFlo (29. April 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> wenn du rankommen kannst nimm 2004er oder 2005-2009er


ist die 2011er nicht so gut? habe das jetzt schon öfters vernommen, aber was genau ist der Grund? Hätte nämlich auch Interesse an ner HS33 für 40 €...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. April 2014)

Ganz einfach, ohne irgendwas diskutieren zu müssen: Die Bremse taugt meiner Meinung nach SO nicht für Trialräder.

Alles ist Plastik und der Druckpunkt ist Mist. Letzteres ist ein Erfahrungswert von all den Exemplaren, die ich so probegerollt bin und mit denen ich im Laden zu tun hatte.


----------



## family-biker (29. April 2014)

this^^


----------



## CzarFlo (29. April 2014)

k, danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platten (29. April 2014)

gut...dann kann ich auch bei der hs11bleiben. alles plastik aber der druckpunkt ist geil. : )


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. April 2014)

Hol dir erstmal ordentliche Beläge. Ich kann die Trialtech Sport empfehlen, welche ich in Alu Backings geklebt habe.


----------



## platten (2. Mai 2014)

die beläge sind auch vom preis her interessant. danke für den tip.

was haltet ihr von einer Hope trial zone am hinterrad?

und kann man den griff der hope auch auf dem kopf, also an der anderen als vorgesehenen lenkerseite betreiben?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Mai 2014)

platten schrieb:


> und kann man den griff der hope auch auf dem kopf, also an der anderen als vorgesehenen lenkerseite betreiben?


 Soweit ich weiß nicht. Hol dir andere Beläge (die von mir genannten) und du brauchst noch nicht mal die Felge neu flexen. Bei dem was du machst, brauchst du eh noch nicht so viel bite&hold. Erst wenn du irgendwo hoch- oder runterspringst wird das wichtig. BHWs gehen auch mit einer ungeflexten Felge.


----------



## platten (2. Mai 2014)

hi nico, da hast du recht. die hope kann man nur auf der vorgesehenen seite verwenden. ich hatte heute gerade das vergnügen so ein teil zu testen. für hinten jedoch bleibe ich bei hs11 bzw. hs 33. da mein griff die grätsche macht, überlege ich ob neuer griff von hs33für c.a 55,00 € oder gleich komplette hs33 model 2014 (die sind wieder brauchbar) für c.a. 80,0 €. ich tendiere zu letzterem.

übrigens, der lila-lenker ist da und das aktuelle gewicht (alter lenker wog 1,5kg...ohne mist) konnte um 1,1kg reduziert werden. , ) ist jetzt bei 12,7 kg und damit wirklich vorzeigbar in anbetracht des tahlrahmens und der gabel. : ) achso...eigentlcich wollte ich sagen; mit den BW-hops gehts vorwärts. ;D


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Mai 2014)

Ich habe noch so einen neuen HS11 4 Finger Hebel rumliegen den du für billig haben kannst (weiß grad garnicht welche Farbe).


----------



## platten (2. Mai 2014)

farbe ist mir gleich. aber das ist der hebel der 2011er die nicht so gut sein soll. und da niemand weiß, ob das an hebel oder bremse oder beidem liegt...lieber nicht. ; )


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn, dann liegt es am Hebel. Die Bremszylinder sind doch schon seit Jahren die selben (mal abgesehen von M8/M6).


----------



## platten (2. Mai 2014)

dann möchte ich den hebel lieber nicht... ; )


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Mai 2014)

Nix für ungut, aber bitte (falls vorhanden, wenn nicht eröffnen) HS33-Thread weiterschreiben - hier sollen wenn möglich nur disc-Probleme+Lösungen rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (2. Mai 2014)

problem: alle maguras aus plastic,disc vor allem.
lösung: wegschmeissen 

sorry,couldnt resist








bier formte diesen schönen post


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Mai 2014)

Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer 810ner Saint für's Voderrad, um mit der Hinterradbremse gleichzuziehen.

Habe die Bremse gerade zusammengebaut und morgen sollten genannte Bremsbeläge+Scheibe aus meinem Post auf der Vorseite ankommen.

Wenn das wieder so gut funktioniert wie hinten, kann man das als Patentrezept festhalten für die Saint-Freunde, die wie ich immer Probleme hatten. Wie meine hinten funktioniert kann man ja im neuen Video sehen (allerdings 820iger Sattel, Rest ist von der 810)


----------



## platten (2. Mai 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber bitte (falls vorhanden, wenn nicht eröffnen) HS33-Thread weiterschreiben - hier sollen wenn möglich nur disc-Probleme+Lösungen rein



ich nahm an, da niemand mehr so wirklich auf das scheiben-thema eingeht, dass hier eher ebbe damit ist. klar, niemand ist verpflichtet zu antworten...aber falls jemand doch noch mag, hier nochmal meine scheibendisk-frage. : )

warum nicht die zee am trialbike? ist die schlechter von der leistung als die saint?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Mai 2014)

platten schrieb:


> warum nicht die zee am trialbike? ist die schlechter von der leistung als die saint?


Nein. Bremsleistung ist identisch mit der 820er Saint, da der Bremssattel gleich und der Hebel bis auf die Hebelweiteneinstellschraube auch gleich ist.

Ich fahr den Zee Sattel (Trickstuff NG Beläge) in Verbindung mit dem 810er Hebel und bin zufrieden*.

Nachtag: Ich bin am Überlegen mir an Stelle der SLX Scheibe die Trickstuff zu holen.

*Seh grad das Martin das selbe Setup fährt, bis auf den Sattel.


----------



## platten (2. Mai 2014)

was ist eigentlich von der hope trial zone zu halten/erwarten? ist die emprehlenswert?


----------



## platten (12. Mai 2014)

da wohl niemand die hope trialzone kennt ; ) oder etwas zu meiner frage schreiben möchte...ich hab sie bald im briefkasten und beantworte mir die fragen dann selber.

heute habe ich aber erstmal meine ZEE mit den hier im fred von euch empfohlenen trickstuff-belägen und der rt66-scheibe ausprobiert.

ich kann nur sagen, der absolute HAMMER. wer noch nicht sicher ist ob er, oder ob er nicht...der sollte unbedingt. es ist zwar bedauerlich, dass man hochwertige parts mit hochwertigen parts zu hochwertigen parts aufwerten muss...aber nach dieser aufwertung ist die zee endlich genau das, was ich von ihr erwartet habe.


----------



## CzarFlo (12. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand eigtl. ne Ahnung, was dafür schuld ist wenn die Bremsklötze nicht gleimäßig zurück gehen? hab das gefühl, dass ein Klotz immer näher an der Scheibe bleibt und die deswegen dann gerne mal schleift.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Mai 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigtl. ne Ahnung, was dafür schuld ist wenn die Bremsklötze nicht gleimäßig zurück gehen? hab das gefühl, dass ein Klotz immer näher an der Scheibe bleibt und die deswegen dann gerne mal schleift.


Bremskolben versifft, Dichtung verklemmt... Schau mal ins Scheibenbremsenkompendium unter dem Punkt "Bremskolben mobilisieren"(S.22).



platten schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen, der absolute HAMMER.



Warte mal, bis der ganze Kram richtig eingestellt ist. Dann geht die Kombination richtig!


----------



## platten (12. Mai 2014)

wie richtig eingestellt? hab ich doch? ;o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Mai 2014)

platten schrieb:


> wie richtig eingestellt? hab ich doch? ;o


Oh man! Bin total übermüdet. Ich meine natürlich eingeBREMST.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Mai 2014)

Ich teste ab Fr. mal die Kombination der Saint mit Trickstuff Belägen und einer Trickstuff Dächle. Ich hatte zwar ursprünglich die alte Trickstuff ohne der gefrästen Kanten bestellt aber irgendwie wurde mir die neue geliefert. Macht in der Hand schon einen solideren Eindruck als die SLX RT66 Scheibe.

In Korrespondenz mit Trickstuff wurde mir gesagt, dass die Scheibe, durch die Verwendung härteren Stahls, mehr Einfahrzeit braucht als andere Scheiben.

edit: Bin grad nur ein wenig auf der Str. auf und Ab gefahren um die Beläge wenigstens ein wenig einzufahren. Nun habe ich Angst vor der Bremse. Ich bin nach ein Paar Mal dann einmal beherzt in die Eisen und daraus folgend über den Lenker gegangen. Dabei war ich so weit nach hinten gelehnt wie es nur irgendwie ging. Jetzt frag ich mich wie die Bremse greift, wenn ich sie erstmal richtig eingebremst habe. Von wegen lange Einfahrzeit... Wahnsinn!

Die Scheibe ist beim Bremsen aber lauter als die Shimano Scheibe. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass 1. noch die Grate an den Ausfräsungen vorhanden sind und 2. mehr Reibfläche da ist.


----------



## coaster (13. Mai 2014)

Überlege hinten auf Scheibe zu wechseln ( 20er) Hatte mal eine alte Hope Mono und war nicht zufrieden. Bei der konnte ich den Druckpunkt nicht einstellen. Bei der echo geht das. Wäre eine Echo mit Jitsie oder Hope Belägen was?  Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Mai 2014)

coaster schrieb:


> Wäre eine Echo mit *Jitsie* oder Hope Belägen was?


Ich hatte ja mal kurz die Intention mir eine Hope Trialzone zu kaufen (gibt es grad billig bei CRC mit dem 10% Code). Im TF wurde mir mehrmals ans Herz gelegt die Jitsie Beläge zu kaufen, da die um Meilen besser als die Hope (Pro od. Normal).

Allgemein zur Performance der Echo Bremse kann ich nix sagen. Wenn Geld da ist, dann kauf die dir Trialzone bei CRC oder eben eine Saint 810. Bei beiden kann man den Druckpunkt einstellen und beide sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Typhi (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe nur einen Bekannten der die Echo Mit Jitsie Belägen und Hope scheibe fährt und ist damit zufrieden. Bin es aber selber noch nicht gefahren. Auf jeden Fall soll die Echo mit Standard Belägen und Scheibe scneiße sein


----------



## Typhi (15. Mai 2014)

Übrigens Danke für's anfixen Nico, jetzt überleg ich glatt dein Set-Up bei meiner BB7 auszuprobieren :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Mai 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Übrigens Danke für's anfixen Nico, jetzt überleg ich glatt dein Set-Up bei meiner BB7 auszuprobieren :-D


Die BB7 mit organischen Belägen ist eigentlich auch der Kracher. Fahr ich am Singlespeed MTB und bin voll zufrieden. Die gesinterten Beläge der BB7 sind Mist!


----------



## Hoffes (15. Mai 2014)

hat schon jemand von euch die avid code getestet

oder taugt die nicht eure Meinung nach?


----------



## Hoffes (18. Mai 2014)

und noch eine kleine frage

gibts bei der postmount aufnahmen also von der bremsezange verschiedene Größen oder sind die immer gleich und werden mit einem adapter an größere scheiben angepasst

es geht um eine Avid x0 Trail


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2014)

Naja. Es gibt +20mm Gabeln wie die Trialtech aber normalerweise sind die postmount Gabeln für 160er Scheiben ohne Adapter. Es kann ja sein, dass jemand nicht 180er Scheiben fahren will und das geht bei +20mm Gabeln nicht.

Bzgl. der Code würde ich sagen, dass sie so gut für Trial ist wie die Saint. Sind ja von der Bremsleistung her gleichwertig, wenn man hier mal so quer liest.



Hoffes schrieb:


> und noch eine kleine frage
> gibts bei der postmount aufnahmen also von der bremsezange verschiedene Größen oder sind die immer gleich und werden mit einem adapter an größere scheiben angepasst
> es geht um eine Avid x0 Trail


----------



## Hoffes (18. Mai 2014)

ok

also sind die Bremzangen (Bremskolben) gleich
Weis jetzt nicht wie das genau heist


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2014)

Postmount _Bremssattel_ sind immer für 160er Scheiben. Bei den Hope IS Bremsen gab es 180er, was nicht mehr up to date ist glaube ich.


Hoffes schrieb:


> ok
> 
> also sind die Bremzangen (Bremskolben) gleich
> Weis jetzt nicht wie das genau heist


----------



## Hoffes (18. Mai 2014)

super danke für die Hilfe

und organische Beläge sind bissiger und besser für trial geeignet


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> und organische Beläge sind bissiger und besser für trial geeignet


Soweit ich das beurteilen kann ja. Bei organischen ist es ja so, dass sie gleich von Anfang an beißen, sich aber bei Hitze nicht weiter steigern. Das ist bei gesinterten soweit ich gelesen habe anders herum.

Ali C. spricht sich aber deutlich für gesinterte aus und da der besser fahren kann als ich...  Eigentlich ergibt es aber keinen technischen Sinn.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Mai 2014)

Ich denke, dass andere PM Aufnahmen allenfalls im MTB-Bereich gängig sind. Es gibt zum Beispiel diverse Federgabel und Rahmen die eben für 180mm Direktanbau vorbereitet sind. Einige Gabeln sogar für 203mm. Da geht dann nix kleineres mehr.
Bremssättel mit Postmountaufnahme sind idR alle auf 160mm ausgelegt, so wie es schon gesagt wurde.
Bei der Suche nach Postmount werden häufig die Zollangaben benutzt, also kurze Übersicht:
5" = 140mm
6" = 160mm
7" = 180mm
8" = 203mm

Vielleicht hilft die Übersicht noch ein bisschen: Magura Mounting Guide


----------



## hulster (21. Mai 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich teste ab Fr. mal die Kombination der Saint mit Trickstuff Belägen und einer Trickstuff Dächle. Ich hatte zwar ursprünglich die alte Trickstuff ohne der gefrästen Kanten bestellt aber irgendwie wurde mir die neue geliefert. Macht in der Hand schon einen solideren Eindruck als die SLX RT66 Scheibe.
> 
> In Korrespondenz mit Trickstuff wurde mir gesagt, dass die Scheibe, durch die Verwendung härteren Stahls, mehr Einfahrzeit braucht als andere Scheiben.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ne Zee jetzt mit Dächle im Betrieb. Mit Trickstuffbelägen hatte ich Rubbeln und leichte Geräusche sobald geringere Geschwindigkeiten beim Runterbremsen erreicht waren. Mit Shimano Sinter dann ok und mehr als aussreichend Bremswirkung.
ABER dann letztes Wochenende im Deister trat ein sehr komischer Effekt auf. Teilweise muß man leider auch auf breiten Forstwegen nen paar Hm vernichten. Geschwindigkeit recht hoch, > 50. Laufen lassen und nur runterbremsen, nicht schleifen. Das dauert dann schon ein paar Sekunden. Dabei fängt nach ein 2-3 Sekunden die Bremse plötzlich tierisch an zu Jaulen. Danach dann auch sofort beim lösen und wieder bremsen. Bremswirkung bleibt erhalten. Geht es danach dann auf den Trail mit durchaus auch Gefälle und viel Bremsbedarf beruhigt sich die Bremse nach ein paar Bremsungen wieder. Keine Ahnung, ob das an der Scheibe liegt, habe zur zeit keine andere für den Gegentest. 
Für meinen AlpX sehe aber große Probleme. Da werden meine Mitfahrer mich in den Abgrund stürzen, wenn ich das nicht in den Griff kriege.

Irgendwie scheint Shimano es mittlerweile hinzukriegen, dass nur wenn alles Shimano ist es einwandfrei funktioniert. Shimano Bremse, Scheiben, Beläge hatte ich nie Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Mai 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> ...


Nunja... ich bin die Kombination noch nicht am normalen MTB gefahren, sodass ich nur die Geräusche bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten nachvollziehen kann. Diese geben sich, sobald die Bremse und Scheibe eingefahren sind.


----------



## hulster (21. Mai 2014)

Die Scheibe ist schon nen bisschen länger drauf. War nen Versuch, weil ich mit XT Sattel und RT76 Scheibe nur Shimano Resin und Sinterbelägen Rubbel- und Geräuschfrei hinbekommen hat. Das ist nicht nur unschön, sondern macht auch Stoppie bzw. Hinterradversetzen unmöglich. Die Trickstuffbeläge haben auf der Dächle auch nicht funktioniert. Da die original Shimano Beläge zwar gut, aber nicht überragend bremsen, dachte ich halt ich probier mal die Zee aus. Die Scheibe wollte ich natürlich halten. Die Trickstuffbeläge, die ich auch für die Zee bestellt hatte zeigten leider den gleichen Effekt, wie bei der XT. Aber die Shimano Sinter funktionieren hervorragend. 
...bis ich dann am Wochenende die ersten richtig langen und schnellen Abfahrten runterbremsen mußte.
Wollte mir jetzt nur nicht noch ne neue Scheibe holen und bringt dann trotzdem nix.
Watt ich im letzten halben Jahr in Scheiben und Beläge investiert habe reicht. Die Einzelpreise hören sich nicht schlimm an, aber summiert sich gut auf.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Mai 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Wollte mir jetzt nur nicht noch ne neue Scheibe holen *und bringt dann trotzdem nix.*


Das wird es wohl eher sein. Vielleicht treffen bei dir einfach ungünstige Gegebenheiten ein. 

Um mal zum Trial zu kommen. Dort wäre mir Quietschen eh egal, solange die Bremspower da ist und das ist sie. Ab und an ist mir vor zwei Tagen das VR doch durchgerutscht; da die Bremse aber noch lange nicht eingefahren ist, denke ich, dass sich das auch bald geben wird. Ich bin einfach zu faul mit dem Trialrad mit einer 160er Frequenz einen Berg runterzurammeln um dann das Rad wieder hochzuschieben. So dauert bei mir das Einfahren noch viel länger, da ich nur ab und an Vollbremsungen aus hoher Geschwindigkeit mache.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin heut bei einem Sidehopversuch mit der Trickstuff Scheibe auf eine Holzbank aufgeschlagen. Da solche "Unfälle" immer in Zeitlupe passieren, konnte ich sehen, wie sich die Scheibe ordentlich gebogen hat. Der darauf folgende Check des Rundlaufs hat ergeben, dass die Scheibe das ohne Probleme weggesteckt hat. Spricht schon mal für die Qualität des Materials.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Juni 2014)

Ich muss mal hier ne Frage stellen. Ich habe immer mal wieder das Problem, dass die Scheibe schleift. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die 6-Punkt Aufnahme der Trialtech Nabe nicht gerade ist, denn selbe Scheibe bei einer anderen Nabe läuft ohne Schläge. Ich bekomm die Scheibe ohne Probleme schleiffrei eingestellt (dank Shimano Zero Wave) habe aber das Problem, dass sich wohl der Bremssattel aller Paar Fahrten mal verschiebt.

Ich zieh ihn mit 7Nm an, was auch reichen sollte aber dennoch muss ich die Bremse öfter mal neu einstellen. Aus und Einbauen des VR bringt nichts und ich denke auch nicht, dass es verrutscht. Kann ich da irgendwie Abhilfe schaffen? Es nervt tierisch. Es passiert ziemlich genau dann, wenn ich auf den "Meilenstein" aus meinem Vid springe, und so auch die Bremse fordere.

Adapter ist ein IS-PM 180 von Shimano. Sonst ist auch alles Shimano.


----------



## hulster (4. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal hier ne Frage stellen. Ich habe immer mal wieder das Problem, dass die Scheibe schleift. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die 6-Punkt Aufnahme der Trialtech Nabe nicht gerade ist, denn selbe Scheibe bei einer anderen Nabe läuft ohne Schläge. Ich bekomm die Scheibe ohne Probleme schleiffrei eingestellt (dank Shimano Zero Wave) habe aber das Problem, dass sich wohl der Bremssattel aller Paar Fahrten mal verschiebt.
> 
> Ich zieh ihn mit 7Nm an, was auch reichen sollte aber dennoch muss ich die Bremse öfter mal neu einstellen. Aus und Einbauen des VR bringt nichts und ich denke auch nicht, dass es verrutscht. Kann ich da irgendwie Abhilfe schaffen? Es nervt tierisch. Es passiert ziemlich genau dann, wenn ich auf den "Meilenstein" aus meinem Vid springe, und so auch die Bremse fordere.
> 
> Adapter ist ein IS-PM 180 von Shimano. Sonst ist auch alles Shimano.



Zu 1: Ggf. mit Passscheiben ausgleichen. Gibt es ab 0,1 mm.

Zu 2: Mach die Flächen zwischen Sattel und Adapter mal sauber. Da darf eigentlich nix verrutschen. Bremssattel ist eine der wenigen Stellen, wo ich nicht mit Drehmoment anziehe. Die Schrauben sind recht massiv, das Material am Adapter üppig. Wird mit Gefühl ordentlich festgezogen, aber nicht angeknallt. Gefühlt aber bestimmt mehr als  7 Nm.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Juni 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Wird mit Gefühl ordentlich festgezogen, aber nicht angeknallt.


UNd dann reißt mir der Bremssattel wie im Broken Parts Thread. 

Dreck ist keiner dazwischen und Ausgleichscheiben auf nur einem oder zwei Löchern oder wie?


----------



## hulster (4. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> UNd dann reißt mir der Bremssattel wie im Broken Parts Thread.
> 
> Dreck ist keiner dazwischen und Ausgleichscheiben auf nur einem oder zwei Löchern oder wie?



Passscheiben an der Scheibenaufnahme, oder ist das Centerlock?


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe auch alle Flächen von Lack mal befreit und schon war Ruhe! Was ich noch wichtig finde und überall nachgerüstet habe sind größe Unterlegscheiben unter den Schraubenköpfen. Also normale DIN M6 Scheiben mit glaube 12mm. Das macht eine Menge aus, weil sich sonst immer die Schraube in die Zange eingräbt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Juni 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch alle Flächen von Lack mal befreit und schon war Ruhe! Was ich noch wichtig finde und überall nachgerüstet habe sind größe Unterlegscheiben unter den Schraubenköpfen. Also normale DIN M6 Scheiben mit glaube 12mm. Das macht eine Menge aus, weil sich sonst immer die Schraube in die Zange eingräbt.


Naja... ich habe die Shimano Schrauben. Die haben ja schon Unterlegscheiben von Werk aus. Es ist keine Centerlock Nabe sondern eine Trialtech 6-loch.

Wie hast du denn den Lack runterbekommen und vor allem wo?


----------



## hulster (4. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Es ist keine Centerlock Nabe sondern eine Trialtech 6-loch.



Dann Passscheiben unter einen Teil der Löcher, um die Scheibe gerade zu bekommen. Du sagtest ja die Scheibe wär auf ner anderen Nabe komplett gerade.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Naja... ich habe die Shimano Schrauben. Die haben ja schon Unterlegscheiben von Werk aus. Es ist keine Centerlock Nabe sondern eine Trialtech 6-loch.
> 
> Wie hast du denn den Lack runterbekommen und vor allem wo?



Bei den meisten Schrauben sind aufgerollte Scheiben drunter, aber die Magura Torx Schrauben haben eben nur 10mm Scheiben. Da mache ich leiber eine zusätzliche mit 12mm drunter und schon wird die Flächenpressung verringert bei gleicher Vorspannug der Schraube.

Welche Scheibe fährst du?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Juni 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Welche Scheibe fährst du?


Trickstuff.

Die Ausgleichsscheiben von Syntace sind dafür da, die Disc genau mittig hinzubekommen, sodass man bei mehreren LRS nicht immer den Bremssattel neu ausrichten muss. Kann ich also nicht gebrauchen.

Die kleinen Magura Scheiben sind dafür da, den Bremssattel richtig zu positionieren. D.h. nicht dafür, einzeln unter die Disc zu legen, sollte die Scheibenaufnahme nicht wirklich plan sein, dann wäre das wohl eine Lösung. Gelesen habe ich davon aber bisher nix und nur an zwei oder drei Löchern solche Unterlegscheiben???


----------

